# Feeling Sad



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

My poor baby Tangee went to the cardiologist today, and it is not good - starting on three meds.
It is just so incredibly sad when they get old, and you can't stop it.










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I am truly sorry Tiny! It is never easy. They are never with us long enough. Hopefully the meds will give you quite a bit more time.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

so sorry to hear this. i think the worst part is not just knowing they are ill, but the responsibility we as owners often end up with for deciding it is time to put our kids to sleep. hope the meds help to forestall that outcome.


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

Hoping the meds give her many more good years. It is a shame that such wonderful creatures have life spans that are much too short.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

I love seeing photos of Tangee....she is beautiful! Thank God for doctors and medications. She thanks you for taking good care of her and she will be here as long as she is supposed to be...thank you for sharing her with us...I don't remember seeing many photos of her until today! Love her long ears!


----------



## laura1960 (Feb 23, 2014)

So sorry to hear. Tangee is a beautiful poodle. Hope the meds work well.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Sigh, it is the kind of thing that she could crash at any time, or could slowly go downhill for a couple of years.
It almost seems surreal to read things in her report like "severe" and "high risk", when just last summer it said "mild" and "low risk"
Starting 3 meds twice a day, and monitoring breathing rate twice a day - by the way, believe it or not, there is a free app for that - you just tap it when the dog breaths, it gives you the breaths per minute, puts it in a graph so that you can visualize the trend, and then it emails it to the cardiologist!
What is really stressing me now is that she can't go out or exercise, and it feels so mean to deprive her of the things that she loves (not to mention that Teaka will have to suffer as well)
And the other thing is that she totally stresses at grooming - I have no choice but to give her baths every three days, because she breaks out in skin lesions if I don't, but she stresses out from all the clipping and brushing too - but how can you not groom a poodle? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

have you considered putting her in a very short clip? i've had to do that with my dog - after years of keeping him in the lowchen show clip. he is almost completely blind and the last time i put him in the tub for a full on bath, he started to cry. he has never loved the bath, but he also never cried. the show clip was more for me than for him, since he was never a show dog, so i decided the only way not to have to give him a longish bath was to cut his coat down. i just scissor as needed to keep it short. it's not beautiful, but it's better than making him cry.


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

I am so sorry .Sending good thoughts to you and your little ones.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Im sorry to hear that, its so tough when they get old.

I'm in a similar boat with my Corgi...its so heartbreaking. He was diagnosed with Pancreatitis and Lymphoma a couple months back and is on a couple different meds 3 times a day. He has his good days and his bad, and it is so hard seeing him on those bad days....I just cuddle up with him, hug him tight and tell him how much I love him.

I hope things look better for your girl!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

patk said:


> have you considered putting her in a very short clip? i've had to do that with my dog - after years of keeping him in the lowchen show clip. he is almost completely blind and the last time i put him in the tub for a full on bath, he started to cry. he has never loved the bath, but he also never cried. the show clip was more for me than for him, since he was never a show dog, so i decided the only way not to have to give him a longish bath was to cut his coat down. i just scissor as needed to keep it short. it's not beautiful, but it's better than making him cry.



Well, the thing is that from her skin problems, she has lost a lot of hair, and short might as well be bald, and bald, she would look like a new born mouse. Besides, you still have to shave feet, face, and sani. She has also been having some problems with eye infections from tearing that is like cement, so shaving the face is a must, or the hair becomes cemented to her skin, and will cause more infection, and the baths every 3 days is a must for her skin. The long hair on her torso is the least of it.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Michelle said:


> Im sorry to hear that, its so tough when they get old.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, this is horrible - her older sister was the first dog that I ever had that had a long, painful decline. Before that, long lives and sudden illness/death. The slow decline is just awful...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh Tiny! My heart hurts for you.........It's an agonizing thing, not knowing when their time will come...and there's so little we can do except to love them and perhaps insure that they aren't in pain. Hoping the powers that be give you more time than whatever you're expecting! Give that little beauty a hug and a kiss from me!!!!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Well, the thing is that from her skin problems, she has lost a lot of hair, and short might as well be bald, and bald, she would look like a new born mouse. Besides, you still have to shave feet, face, and sani. She has also been having some problems with eye infections from tearing that is like cement, so shaving the face is a must, or the hair becomes cemented to her skin, and will cause more infection, and the baths every 3 days is a must for her skin. The long hair on her torso is the least of it.


tp, i know this is a hard time for you, but i'm going to ask anyway: do you think a dog cares if it is bald, or is it us? my understanding is that dogs don't even know that it's them in the mirror. i guess my own calculation would boil down to whether keeping her short would be more stressful to her than the kind of grooming you have to do now. it may well be, but only you can know that. in any case, i feel for you and for your girl and hope for the best.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

patk said:


> tp, i know this is a hard time for you, but i'm going to ask anyway: do you think a dog cares if it is bald, or is it us? my understanding is that dogs don't even know that it's them in the mirror. i guess my own calculation would boil down to whether keeping her short would be more stressful to her than the kind of grooming you have to do now. it may well be, but only you can know that. in any case, i feel for you and for your girl and hope for the best.



Well, like I said, the hair on her body is the least of it - it is the clipping,bathing and nails that stress her out, and those are musts. Besides, she needs whatever warmth that she can get from it - I will have to keep it cold year round in here for her breathing, and her build makes it just impossible to fit in clothing - I have tried and tried.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm so sorry - I hope you have meny gentle, contented months together, and that when the time inevitably comes to say goodbye it is peaceful for both of you.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Oh Tiny, I am so sorry to hear this. We all know how much you adore your girls and what a fabulous mom you are to them. When the going gets rough, come on here and have a good old moan to us... you know we are going to give you all the support we can, and while it won't help Tangee it might make you feel a bit better.

Big hugs :hug: from me and mine
xxx


----------



## Constance (Jun 4, 2013)

So sorry your little one is sick! I hope the meds keep her here a long time!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Sorry Tiny that your little one isn't feeling well. Take some deep breaths and we are all here for you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Sorry to hear about Tangee not feeling well. I hope the meds work and that she's with you for many more years.

Rick


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

The part that really bites is you can't explain it to her. You cant tell her why you have to bath her frequently and she, being a good girl who loves you, just sucks it up and deals. That drives me crazy. I do hope her meds help her feel better.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

So sorry to hear you have such a hard balancing act to manage. I hope you will find that the meds do the trick to help manage her condition well and that you see her doing well lets you feel better. I like the idea of keeping her in a short clip to make her grooming easier. My oldest cat years ago was a persian. To make things easier for her later in life I kept her in what was called a lion cut. When she got old she was not so accepting of the brushing needed to keep her free of mats. She was a lot more comfortable and I was happy to see it.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Oh no! I am so sad to about Tangee. I know it just breaks your heart. I also know that you will do everything that you need to do to help her... Even if it means trimming her nails. Maybe one of her Meds will have a nice side effect.... Anti-anxiety. (We can always hope). 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Sending lots of positive vibes your way. I hope the meds give you much more time together with Tangee.


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm so sorry - I get how difficult this is to go through. Sadly this is your journey to experience.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I am so sorry Tangee is declining. It must have hit you like a ton of bricks when you read the cardiologist's report. But now, with the shock a bit behind you, I know you will soldier on in the best way possible.

The way I look at things, whether it's a beloved person or pet in my life who is diagnosed with something I'd rather go deaf than hear, is to take it one day at time. Focusing on their physical comfort and finding a way to keep them feeling peaceful and as content as possible each day is the best any of us can do. I believe you are a master at managing that! 

If I were ill, or at the end of my days, and could get one-tenth of the wonderful, devoted care you're giving pretty little Tangee, I would be grateful down to my toenails. And there would be a smile embedded in my heart. 

You have many "virtual shoulders" at the ready to rest your head on when you get weary. I hope today is a good day for Tangee. She could have no better owner, or "nurse" or more well-wishers. I'll be thinking of you and your sweetie. Take care, dear lady! :hug:


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh Tiny, 

I am so sorry. I will keep y'all in my prayers and thoughts. I hope that the meds help and buys time. Big hugs and positive vibes!


----------



## IdahoLiving (Jun 20, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear this about Tangee! Medication can make such a difference, so I am sending positive thoughts that they will help Tangee!
Sheilah


----------



## Rusty (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear that the news about her health wasn't good. There's no easy way to deal with knowing that a condition is something that they'll not recover from. We had the same news with our poodle, Rusty, who had CHF, about 1.5 years before he passed away. It's even more difficult when you have to balance issues like her skin condition when doing everything you can to maintain her quality of life. I hope you can have many days still that are full of joyful times for you and Tangee. It seems news like this has a tendency to make us all appreciate the good times just a little bit more.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm so sorry. Just love her as much as you can , she is so sweet looking.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your kind words and support, it really means a lot to me.
So far, I am very lucky that Tangee is feeling as good as usual. I guess that my timing was very good on when brought her in (a Mother's instinct ), because despite having no symptoms, the cardiologist found that she was right on the cusp of going into heart failure at any moment - so hopefully the meds will put a long delay on her going over that edge, and she will remain asymptomatic for some time....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

The cardiologist can work miracles nowadays! My dad had a heart attack at age 52. His heart was heavily damaged and they gave him 5 years at most. He lived another 17 years! After he passed his cardiologist told us his heart was only working at 10%! Hopefully Tangee will outlive your best expectations!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

N2Mischief said:


> The cardiologist can work miracles nowadays! My dad had a heart attack at age 52. His heart was heavily damaged and they gave him 5 years at most. He lived another 17 years! After he passed his cardiologist told us his heart was only working at 10%! Hopefully Tangee will outlive your best expectations!



Thanks for your encouragement. Intellectually I know that it is true, but I just need to stop crying and try to start taking it day by day again...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

And my vet really likes this cardiologist, and I am really liking her too - already had an email exchange with her this morning, and it is comforting to have somebody who will get back to me without delay like that.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I'm so sorry Tiny. I know the stress and dread you feel. The meds can do wonders. Chulita started showing trouble and went on some meds which kept her pretty darn good for over a year if I recall the time frame correctly. She couldn't exercise hard but could play with a toy and zip around a little. It's just the hardest thing knowing what's coming but not knowing when. My heart is with you on this because it's such a recent memory for me and the difficulty of having to face losing our loved and cherished little ones. Lots of wishes for some quiet, cuddle time and gentle play. Enjoy her. And remember, she doesn't know the future. Only you do. And she will feel better if she doesn't detect that something is wrong with you...that you are sad. She will have a better time knowing you're okay. I wish you peace and a small bit of acceptance. It's a hard thing to come by, I know. But try because if you get just an ounce of that, you're going to feel more contented. (((hugs)))


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

So sorry....yes, we all get old but it's hard to accept with our pets isn't it? Sending positive thoughts your way..


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> I'm so sorry Tiny. I know the stress and dread you feel. The meds can do wonders. Chulita started showing trouble and went on some meds which kept her pretty darn good for over a year if I recall the time frame correctly. She couldn't exercise hard but could play with a toy and zip around a little. It's just the hardest thing knowing what's coming but not knowing when. My heart is with you on this because it's such a recent memory for me and the difficulty of having to face losing our loved and cherished little ones. Lots of wishes for some quiet, cuddle time and gentle play. Enjoy her. And remember, she doesn't know the future. Only you do. And she will feel better if she doesn't detect that something is wrong with you...that you are sad. She will have a better time knowing you're okay. I wish you peace and a small bit of acceptance. It's a hard thing to come by, I know. But try because if you get just an ounce of that, you're going to feel more contented. (((hugs)))



Thank you, I know that this must bring up painful memories of your recent loss, I appreciate your kind thoughts and advice.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

And I guess that this throws the idea of getting the older brown puppy that I was still ruminating over off the table - I was thinking of trekking down to meet her, but that would take me away from home for too long. Besides, an older puppy might be too much for Tangee to handle - a younger one, I know that she could easily tell to back off, but one that is already the same size as her is a possible problem that I wouldn't risk presenting her with.
So unless the breeder can tell me that one of the younger ones will be perfect for us without my having to go there (a friend has already volunteered to pick her up and drive her close to us), I guess that we will have to go back into wait mode on the puppy...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> And I guess that this throws the idea of getting the older brown puppy that I was still ruminating over off the table - I was thinking of trekking down to meet her, but that would take me away from home for too long. Besides, an older puppy might be too much for Tangee to handle - a younger one, I know that she could easily tell to back off, but one that is already the same size as her is a possible problem that I wouldn't risk presenting her with.
> So unless the breeder can tell me that one of the younger ones will be perfect for us without my having to go there (a friend has already volunteered to pick her up and drive her close to us), I guess that we will have to go back into wait mode on the puppy...
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You'd be surprised at how size doesn't matter much always. My Chulita was very concise about telling off the puppies. She told off my 90 Lb Doberman when need be and he listened. I remember him leaving his food and she went to eat it. When he came back to it, he stood behind her and sobbed his eyes out, whining. She told him off and he went away. Then I went and fixed it so he could eat. But Jose`, on the other hand is wishy washy about telling the puppies off so they continue to bug him until I intervene. So, if she is able to make herself clear and what she does is effective, I doubt she'll have trouble regardless of the size of puppy. And anyhow, it's always good to intervene if what they do isn't working quickly enough, as we don't want them to be harassed. That's when trouble can start. But I think you should try to get a puppy if one will be just right. 

I had to manage quite a bit all the time these puppies have been here. Most of the time Chuli rested on the couch, away from them. And I was around so I'd make sure they didn't bug her too much. It was okay. 

Anyhow, I do hope you can get a puppy and at the same time keep Tangee happy and comfortable. I use an ex pen when I can't be right there until they're civilized. So, if you use that at times, I bet she'd be okay. 

Well, I'm keeping you in my thoughts Tiny.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> You'd be surprised at how size doesn't matter much always. My Chulita was very concise about telling off the puppies. She told off my 90 Lb Doberman when need be and he listened. I remember him leaving his food and she went to eat it. When he came back to it, he stood behind her and sobbed his eyes out, whining. She told him off and he went away. Then I went and fixed it so he could eat. But Jose`, on the other hand is wishy washy about telling the puppies off so they continue to bug him until I intervene. So, if she is able to make herself clear and what she does is effective, I doubt she'll have trouble regardless of the size of puppy. And anyhow, it's always good to intervene if what they do isn't working quickly enough, as we don't want them to be harassed. That's when trouble can start. But I think you should try to get a puppy if one will be just right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I pretty much agree with you, but Tangee is a middle of the road kind of gal - she pulls a good bluff, but she does not have anything to back it up, and although I am just about certain that a young puppy would buy it and show her respect, I am not certain that an 8 month old would - Tangee wouldn't try to fight with them, she would back off, but be miserable about it, and I would not want that for her. Besides, I would need to go meet the 8 month old to see if I fell for her, and I just can't be gone as Long as it would take. A young puppy I would trust my breeder to pick for me, and I would trust that Tangee could "train" to her liking, so I am just going to wait and see what happens with the two black ones


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

Tiny, I am so sorry that Tangee and you are having to go through this. My little Oreo has been on 4 heart meds for this for a year now, and she is doing fine on them. She is 15. I hope and pray that Tangee will do well on her meds and that you will enjoy her for a long time. Poodle hugs and prayers!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Petitpie'sDH said:


> Tiny, I am so sorry that Tangee and you are having to go through this. My little Oreo has been on 4 heart meds for this for a year now, and she is doing fine on them. She is 15. I hope and pray that Tangee will do well on her meds and that you will enjoy her for a long time. Poodle hugs and prayers!



Thank you, it is really encouraging to hear that! The only previous experience that I have had with this was with my Tasia, who was gone 8 days after diagnosis, so I have a hard time being optimistic about this, and hearing about other dogs doing relatively well with it really helps!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

By the way has anybody who has or has had their dogs on the meds found them to have any problems with the kidneys ? That seemed to be the vet's biggest concern - she ran the blood yesterday, and they were fine, but she said to have it done again at my regular vet in two weeks.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Aww. Poor girl. How old is she? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

She is 12 years, 4 months









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Dear Tangee, she is a little darling and very lucky to have such a devoted mummy. I hope the new meds start working and hopefully she will settle down with them,so hard when our dogs get older. In some ways I know it was a dreadful shock when I found my Harley dead on the floor,but at least I never saw him get ill or suffer,that's something to be grateful for.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

The diuretic that Chuli was on was a small dose at first...for a long time really and it wasn't enough to cause kidney problems. She did have to go more frequently. Then when she started getting worse, it had to be increased to the max that a dog her size was allowed. It was needed to pull as much fluid out of her as possible because it was starting to build up in her belly and was pushing up against her lungs and heart. She still didn't have any kidney failure. The congestive heart failure got her first. She was also on another pill which strengthened and regulated the heart beat so it would be more effective at pumping.

Is it _congestive_ heart failure that Tangee has? 

But yes, the vet told me that it could happen that it was possible that she could die suddenly or that she could go for a quite a long time, gradually getting less and less oxygen circulating and she'd get too tired to walk out to go potty even. Well, it never got quite to that stage. She did, the last couple weeks get so when she went up the stairs to my room, she collapsed twice once she got up there and then in a few seconds recovered and I picked her up to put her in my bed. But she could walk around a little if she didn't exert herself as in going up the stairs and she could go out to potty. And in the last week or so, she started breathing more laboriously...rapid, shallow. That's when I was knowing it was very near the end time for her. And all of a sudden in two day's time, it got markedly worse. 

But remember, this heart murmur in her was known about way back when she was young. For years it was mild and caused her no trouble at all. When it was showing some trouble and she went on meds, I still had a good year or there about with her. So I'm sure these things vary. I do hope you have lots more time with her. The hardest thing is judging whether or not they're still having more fun with life than the trouble is causing and determining that place where they go over the line....because we don't want them to suffer. I think I went a day or two too long but it just went so fast from pretty okay to absolutely not okay.

You know your dog best and maybe holding out for a very young pup is best, like you say.

I wish you to find some kind of acceptance and peace in knowing she's had a good, long life and that you've made it possible. And when the time comes, you'll be able to look back on happy memories, photos and feel some degree of contentment even though you will always miss her. I'm getting to that point now I think...where I'm pretty much at ease or maybe the acceptance that life is a cycle for every living thing and when it's time, it's time. But it's still very hard, isn't it. I'm really sorry.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Tiny Poodles said:


> I pretty much agree with you, but Tangee is a middle of the road kind of gal - she pulls a good bluff, but she does not have anything to back it up, and although I am just about certain that a young puppy would buy it and show her respect, I am not certain that an 8 month old would - Tangee wouldn't try to fight with them, she would back off, but be miserable about it, and I would not want that for her. Besides, I would need to go meet the 8 month old to see if I fell for her, and I just can't be gone as Long as it would take. A young puppy I would trust my breeder to pick for me, and I would trust that Tangee could "train" to her liking, so I am just going to wait and see what happens with the two black ones
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You will know what feels right in terms of the new pup. Trust yourself in all of this.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> You will know what feels right in terms of the new pup. Trust yourself in all of this.



Thanks for sharing Poodlebeguiled - Tangee does not actually have CHF yet - it seems like we caught it just on the cusp of happening because the doctor called the valvular disease severe, and the pulmonary hypertension severe, and that the risk for CHF severe. So right now she is not on a diuretic - the 3 meds are about making the heart stronger, and blocking the hormones that cause the damage. So it is one of those that they are concerned about impacting the kidneys. She did actually wanted to give me a script for a diuretic "in case I notice her breathing getting shallow", which struck me as bizarre that she would say that, because I was like um, if I see a change in her breathing, wouldn't an IV help her more? And she said well yes, but this way you can help her sooner. But I am like, uh, I live 2 blocks from here, she can be on an IV quicker then she can absorb a pill...
That was the one thing that she said that made me uncomfortable, but it guess that she is accustomed to different types of people, different levels of care.... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> The diuretic that Chuli was on was a small dose at first...for a long time really and it wasn't enough to cause kidney problems. She did have to go more frequently. Then when she started getting worse, it had to be increased to the max that a dog her size was allowed. It was needed to pull as much fluid out of her as possible because it was starting to build up in her belly and was pushing up against her lungs and heart. She still didn't have any kidney failure. The congestive heart failure got her first. She was also on another pill which strengthened and regulated the heart beat so it would be more effective at pumping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I was feeling that way when I just knew it was coming, but now that it is "knocking on the door", I can't help but regress a little :-(


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Thanks for sharing Poodlebeguiled - Tangee does not actually have CHF yet - it seems like we caught it just on the cusp of happening because the doctor called the valvular disease severe, and the pulmonary hypertension severe, and that the risk for CHF severe. So right now she is not on a diuretic - the 3 meds are about making the heart stronger, and blocking the hormones that cause the damage. So it is one of those that they are concerned about impacting the kidneys. She did actually wanted to give me a script for a diuretic "in case I notice her breathing getting shallow", which struck me as bizarre that she would say that, because I was like um, if I see a change in her breathing, wouldn't an IV help her more? And she said well yes, but this way you can help her sooner. But I am like, uh, I live 2 blocks from here, she can be on an IV quicker then she can absorb a pill...
> That was the one thing that she said that made me uncomfortable, but it guess that she is accustomed to different types of people, different levels of care....
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes, the vet told me that he'd write the orders for it so I could,d call when I noticed labored breathing with Annabelle. It freaked me out, too! So, then, it seemed like I was checking her breathe all of the time... Annabelle was on medication for over 2 years and it was the ruptured disk and not the CHF that took her in the end. 

The whole experience with Annabelle was freaky. I was cleaning up one morning and I heard her behind me. I turned around and then suddenly, I heard a thought run through my head..."It won't be long." And she was gone within a week. 

You are right, knowing that they will go "one day" is a different feeling than feeling like you have limited time. My vet said, "This is the year for extra treats and extra cuddles." I wanted her to be happy...and that girl loved her treats! So, she got a few more than she should have., but who cares.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Would you believe that there is an app for that now - to monitor their breathing!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

When our cat Loomis recently passed from heart failure, the vet would not put him on IV fluids. She said even though he was dehydrated, his chest was full of fluid and any we added would just go there. I asked about IV diuretics and she said the oral ones work as fast. She seemed like a good vet, young though. With us we caught it too late, and then wasted time thinking it was lungs instead of heart. As soon as we went down the heart route he improved instantly...but again, we were too late. It is wonderful you caught it early!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Well I just got a breaths per minute rate of 20, with normal being 20-30, so I would say so far, so good!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

N2Mischief said:


> When our cat Loomis recently passed from heart failure, the vet would not put him on IV fluids. She said even though he was dehydrated, his chest was full of fluid and any we added would just go there. I asked about IV diuretics and she said the oral ones work as fast. She seemed like a good vet, young though. With us we caught it too late, and then wasted time thinking it was lungs instead of heart. As soon as we went down the heart route he improved instantly...but again, we were too late. It is wonderful you caught it early!



Yes, it was really lucky that we caught it JUST before she would likely of crashed. I noticed that she would stop in the middle of running, and had this funny look on her face, so I had a feeling....but I would imagine that it would be a lot harder to read in a cat.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Well, I don't want to jinx this, but so far, my only question is why did they not put her on the meds sooner! Not only is she acting five years younger, but all the "little issues" that we have been struggling with the last year are evaporating - the eye infections, the skin infections, the noisy, painful gassy stomach, are all evaporating before my eyes! We are now "late"on her bath and skin spray, and her skin is getting better and better! No eye envy, or even washing her eyes for two days and they are dry and clean! She is eating much more of her healthy foods, and NO gassy stomach waking us up in the morning - and no need to give her unhealthy things to make sure that her stomach was full, or having to force feed her if I couldn't tempt her enough!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Sometimes, I honestly think they feel bad. I would look at Annabelle and just knew she did not feel good. But, I could not explain it yo the vet. Glad the meds are helping her!


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

My heart goes out to you. I read your post with tear in my eyes. I am so very sorry that your precious furbaby is ill.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Yay! SOOO good to that Tangee is doing better! That is just the BEST news! Now we need some more pix of her and her sister's fabulous ears!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am happy to see that so many things seem to be improving, not just that the cardiac meds are doing the heart things they should, but that it is making other things lighten up too. Yeah!!!!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

So glad the heart meds are helping. And the 20 beats per minute is great. Poor Chuli got to where her rate was 70+. So, I bet you're going to have some more time with her. I hope she'll feel relatively good for a long time yet.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I see the collective hand of powerful PF wishes at work here too, along with the meds! So glad you're feeling better about things right now, *Tiny Poodles*. Every good day, every bit of relief, every encouraging sign for Tangee lifts a lot of hearts! :love2:


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

I am so happy to read that Tangee is improving. Wonderful news.
BTW - hopetocurl (and everyone else) when my dog was having "episodes" that I couldn't explain well enough, I made a video on my phone and showed to my vet. It helped him understand the symptoms better than I could explain.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Thank you so much for your support, well wishes, and sharing your experiences everyone- I can't tell you how much it has helped me these past few days. I feel that I am learning a lot through this experience, and I will continue to share it with you all.
Right now I am thinking that whatever mechanisms were working on harming her heart valves since the murmur was first heard were also effecting the other soft tissues in her body her eyes, stomach, skin, and who knows what else. I am going to ask the cardiologist about this, but I do remember her saying that one of the meds that Tangee is taking blocks the hormones that are damaging the heart, so I am thinking that might be it. Also, I am storing away for future use the idea that next time I have an older dog diagnosed with a heart murmur, I might advocate for them to start on meds sooner rather than later as Tangee did!
Anyhow, a couple of days ago I was crying tears of sadness because I thought that I was losing my girl, but my tears have turned to ones of joy, because I have gotten back the girl that I have not seen in years!







Here s a "selfie" of Tangee after her bath this week. I have not gotten many pictures of her lately as she just did not want to hold her head up to pose, but it think that will be a changing!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OH MY GOODNESS!!!! What wonderful, happy news! So good to hear her medications are doing so much good!!!!! Oh yes we will be needing pics of those beautiful ears!!!!!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh...I meant Chuli's respiration rate was 70 or so, not heart rate.

Well, things are sounding pretty darn good for now anyhow...so glad she's feeling so much better. Keep us posted.


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

Tangee is such a cute little furbaby! I hope the medication continues to work for her and she has many more years with you.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Oh...I meant Chuli's respiration rate was 70 or so, not heart rate.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, things are sounding pretty darn good for now anyhow...so glad she's feeling so much better. Keep us posted.



Are you sure, I just can't imagine...for those who don't know, a normal bpm is 20-30 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm so glad things are better - it sounds as if Tangee has a new lease of life in every way!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

fjm said:


> I'm so glad things are better - it sounds as if Tangee has a new lease of life in every way!



Thanks, it is so true - a couple of days ago I thought that I was losing her, and with the meds, I feel like I have the Tangee back that I have not seen in years - it is awesome!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Are you sure, I just can't imagine...for those who don't know, a normal bpm is 20-30
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Her _respiration_, how many breaths per minute got to be around 70+. Normal respiration is around 20 and even 30 would have been okay. And it was for a long time, then those last few weeks, it shot up...fast and shallow. Awful. 

BP...blood pressure and heart rate is another thing.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Her _respiration_, how many breaths per minute got to be around 70+. Normal respiration is around 20 and even 30 would have been okay. And it was for a long time, then those last few weeks, it shot up...fast and shallow. Awful.
> 
> 
> 
> BP...blood pressure and heart rate is another thing.



I am so sorry, that must have been horrible :-(


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

